# The Share Your Secret Santa Gifts 2022 thread



## Overly Serious (Dec 21, 2022)

So gifts haven't quite started going out yet - but santa is loading his sleigh, the reindeer have been fed and the ho's are ready to go.

One of the most fun parts of the annual secret santa is showing what your anonymous Kiwi friend has made for you. So post them here when you get them.


----------



## Telo Miriam (Dec 22, 2022)

This is my gift! I love it, I’m going to print it and frame it 
Merry Christmas Kiwibros


----------



## Termina (Dec 22, 2022)

I received 2 gifts from my secret santa. I got some art and a fanfiction. I love the art and the fanfiction made me crack up laughing. Whoever my secret santa was, thank you!


----------



## Rupan Sansei (Dec 22, 2022)

Great Slew of Haikus
Secret Santa Blessed Me
And short-story too!

(Big ups to my secret santa, writing haikus ain't easy!)


> Haiku Poems + short story for Rupan Sansei
> 
> Winter Comes Once More
> A Rabid Raccon Bites
> ...


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 22, 2022)

I LOVE IT!! 
I got fantasy art, an orc, Gaelic AND teacups! I also kinda want to color it in for fun once I have time.


----------



## Load Bearing Drywall (Dec 22, 2022)

As a fellow fiber artist and crosstitcher, this put a big smile on my face after a very shitty week. Thank you Chanukkah fairy!


----------



## TheCuntler (Dec 23, 2022)

Thanks a lot for the gift secret santa. I really like it 
Happy holidays to all of you.


----------



## かうぼーい (Dec 23, 2022)

remember lolcows do not feel left out post your address in the thread so we can send you gifts


----------



## Doppelmonger (Dec 23, 2022)

I really hope that the _*Total Retard War*_™ does not hinder anyone's ability to receive their gifts.


----------



## Maricón de Mierda (Dec 23, 2022)

Thank you very much, Santa. I especially enjoy there being no government agents or printing presses in this picture. All the animals are at peace, perhaps during a nice springtime day rather than a frigid Christmas morning. The happy little trees in front of the mountains are charming and I can hear the pleasant sounds of the brook. Merry Christmas to you, your family, everyone in this thread, and to our dear leader.


----------



## Coelacanth (Dec 23, 2022)

Christmas this year has been rough for me and the laugh this gift gave me was exactly what I needed! Thank you so much, Secret Santa!   





I think I'll buy the Guide Voodoo Doll and drop it in lava for fun. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## SilenceIsViolence (Dec 23, 2022)

I got a bunch of adorable cat memes and a donation made to Cats on Death Row  which helps cats at shelters who are past their adoption prime from being euthanized. Such a lovely gesture, I couldn't be happier  Thank you so much anon, have a wonderful Christmas!

 Sharing a few of my favorites (there were a bunch):

<3






Spoiler: Cute Cat Memes








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TheStabident (Dec 23, 2022)

Woke up this morning to a gift from my Secret Santa in my messages. And I just have to say, I love it! Can't wait to rewatch it dozens of times.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jFbYsOWqkw

Santa, whoever and where ever you are, major thanks. I hope that your Christmas is amazing and that your Santa knocks it out of the park for you, just as you have done for me.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 23, 2022)

There's a bit of a glut of gifts going out at the moment as I'm working through my backlog. Other helpers have also been busy. We're getting them out as quickly as we can now. The rate limiting on how many new conversations you can start is a bit of a bottle neck. At most each of us can crank out a gift delivery every three minutes.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 23, 2022)

TheStabident said:


> Woke up this morning to a gift from my Secret Santa in my messages. And I just have to say, I love it! Can't wait to rewatch it dozens of times.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jFbYsOWqkw
> 
> Santa, whoever and where ever you are, major thanks. I hope that your Christmas is amazing and that your Santa knocks it out of the park for you, just as you have done for me.


I have to say, that gift is amazing! I tried to attach it as an embed to get more views but for some reason it wont go.


----------



## Gorgar (Dec 23, 2022)

I got this.


----------



## Super Guido (Dec 23, 2022)

I got this neat drawing. Very cute! 

There are so many skilled artists on here - I'm a bit jelly.


----------



## Swole McPole (Dec 23, 2022)

Overly Serious said:


> I have to say, that gift is amazing! I tried to attach it as an embed to get more views but for some reason it wont go.


Definitely deserves more views. I can't believe how great ALL of these gifts are. Some serious talent on here.


----------



## Relinquish (Dec 23, 2022)

Quite possibly the greatest thing ever


----------



## The Patitioner (Dec 23, 2022)

I got a short comic of Pat S Tomlinson drowning himself. Love it! Santa really captured the how fat he is


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 23, 2022)

Swole McPole said:


> Definitely deserves more views. I can't believe how great ALL of these gifts are. Some serious talent on here.


Yeah, that's why I wish I could get it to embed. If it's just a YouTube link people might not notice it.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 23, 2022)

Spoiler: Still big photo










Spoiler: Bonus Edit






...sweet. Giving me a photo i simple, but effective. The dog looks cuddly, too!
Thank you.


----------



## Ice Mountain (Dec 23, 2022)

Big ups to my Santa; this is 100% going up as my new avatar the SECOND December is over. I absolutely adore it -- it's both really funny and really well-drawn!


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 23, 2022)

Ice Mountain said:


> View attachment 4138560
> Big ups to my Santa; this is 100% going up as my new avatar the SECOND December is over. I absolutely adore it -- it's both really funny and really well-drawn!


What in the World...??!!??!?!


----------



## TheStabident (Dec 23, 2022)

Overly Serious said:


> I have to say, that gift is amazing! I tried to attach it as an embed to get more views but for some reason it wont go.


I tried several times to make it embed as well, assumed that the internet could only allow me to enjoy a certain amount of good things in one day. I appreciate your attempts!!!


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 23, 2022)

TheStabident said:


> I tried several times to make it embed as well, assumed that the internet could only allow me to enjoy a certain amount of good things in one day. I appreciate your attempts!!!


You can definitely embed MP4 videos. I've done it with others. This throws a message about it not being the file type it's supposed to be. Don't know why as it plays locally. Well, it's on YouTube. Hopefully all this chatter gets people to go look at it. Or I'll take a look in more detail at why not, maybe.


----------



## Coelacanth (Dec 23, 2022)

Overly Serious said:


> Well, it's on YouTube. Hopefully all this chatter gets people to go look at it.


Hold on lemme help signal boost this:

EVERYBODY LURKING IN THIS THREAD GO CHECK OUT THESTABIDENT'S AWESOME GIFT RIGHT *NOW* OR ELSE LIZ FONG JONES WILL CONSENT ACCIDENT YOU IN YOUR SLEEP.


----------



## Zaryiu2 (Dec 23, 2022)

Thanks Secret Santa, hope you have good health and good cheer in this time of year


Spoiler: Lore included with gift



Lore Origin / Historical Fact

It has been rumored that The Holy Grail is stashed somewhere in Syrup Land on Oak Island. A wormhole had opened sucking up a Templar Knight, time traveling them to 20th century. Learning the ways of the art of boxing in 1908. The Templar Knight put down the sword to reign as a "Holy Boxer" blessed by God himself. Mastering the craft of the well known "Holy Fist", melting down sinners in his wake. Dubbed the name "Boxing Templar", God told him his mission "Box, I want my grail back, and if you obtain my grail, not only will become "The World's Heavenly Boxer" I will grant you any wish you desire.". Shocked upon hearing his message, his power level grew, nothing was going to stop him in achieving his dream. Upon his journey he ventured to Syrup Land, to discover their favorite sport, Hockey. A sports tradition traveling back to The Ice Age. A grand wizard imbued his power of the ancient art "Hoc-Ki" in his staff, granting the user untold Canadian power. Transforming them into a force to be reckoned with eh. The only downside is they turn Canadian. Jumping over the boarder, Boxing Templar was met with the current user of the staff. "Hock Wiz" a former hockey champion turned into a wizard of the sport. Being the Guardian of Canuck land, he had to apprehend the illegal alien crossing his Jimmy Dean sausage fields. Boxing Templar demanded the whereabouts of "The Holy Grail". Hock Wiz had no idea what The Templar was on about, However, he saw the trespasser as a threat. They both gave their names and decided to see which sport will come up on top. Who will win? We'll have to find out on The next Episode of Paradox History Battle!

Character Abilities:

Hock Wiz- Ice Manipulation, Extreme Durability, Super Strength, Super Speed on Ice Skates, Weather Manipulation, Ice Magic, Can regenerate only under COLD Temperatures.

Boxing Templar- Holy Magic, Super Strength, Super Endurance, Immune to pain, Holy Armor (Shields from Dark Magic), Can Regenerate with Holy Water, Holy Aura, Able to Punch Curses.

Character Weaknesses:

Hock Wiz- Canadian, Extreme heat

Boxing Templar- Atheism, Hearing The Lord's name be used in a swearing tone

Source:
The Knights Templar | Oak Island Treasure


----------



## We Are The Witches (Dec 23, 2022)

I got some nice retro tunes (play the NSF file for better results), the 2 first ones could be used in a game, and the third one is Christmas themed! That one is my favourite, thank you Secret Santa!


----------



## Tanuki Mixed Nuts (Dec 23, 2022)

Overly Serious said:


> What in the World...??!!??!?!


Definitely a reference to this.


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Dec 23, 2022)

I got this very sweet drawing/papercraft for Sword&Sorcery fantasy.  I love it, Santa!  Thank you and Merry Christmas!

I was sent a second version revealing the signature of the Secret Santa in very cool looking handwriting, but_ I ain't no snitch. _


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 23, 2022)

Tanuki Mixed Nuts said:


> Definitely a reference to this.


What in the World...??!!??!?!


----------



## ManiacalChrisBenoit (Dec 23, 2022)

The Patitioner said:


> I got a short comic of Pat S Tomlinson drowning himself. Love it! Santa really captured the how fat he is
> 
> View attachment 4138377


Ha, Requiem for a Dream.



			https://youtu.be/wHo-x8_GhVc


----------



## Doppelmonger (Dec 23, 2022)

TheStabident said:


> Woke up this morning to a gift from my Secret Santa in my messages. And I just have to say, I love it! Can't wait to rewatch it dozens of times.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jFbYsOWqkw
> 
> Santa, whoever and where ever you are, major thanks. I hope that your Christmas is amazing and that your Santa knocks it out of the park for you, just as you have done for me.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




THIS BELONGS IN A MUSEUM!!!


----------



## selvatico (Dec 23, 2022)

This painting speaks to me. Thank you <3


----------



## keytar solo (Dec 23, 2022)

Here's the gift I received! I love it lmao, godsneed keytaro man 

Thank you to my secret santa and to all the helpers for organising everything! Have a wonderful Christmas, Kiwis.


----------



## Doppelmonger (Dec 23, 2022)

Waste of time?! THIS IS A FUCKING MASTERPIECE! There is a lot to unfold here that I love it! I am so grateful that you put lipstick on Johnny Depp, that was the first thing I noticed that made laught out loud and then I read the comment besides him and that killed me. I need to print this, frame it and put it on my desk.

Thank you so much for the gift my Secret Santa. Everything here is sublime and I love the hand colouring you made here. Your time making this was well spent, and you can not change my mind!


----------



## Tybalt The S@ucy B0y (Dec 23, 2022)

I am touched and horrified and also very very amused. Whoever made this must have been digging through my post history.  Thank you, you sick bean 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RatCake (Dec 23, 2022)

Attached is a .stl file of a kiwi farms plaque that can be 3d printed out and a picture of a pretty calm place. I absolutely love it and I'll try to get this printed out and placed in my home. 

Thanks for making my awful week, a little less awful.  Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Johnny Clyde Cash (Dec 23, 2022)

I got this neat drawing!



I like it, even though it's totally judging me.


----------



## Sugriva (Dec 23, 2022)

Thank you to my secret Santa and everyone who participated! I had so much fun making a gift for someone, and I hope I get to do it again next year.

I mentioned I liked giant sand worms and westerns, so this is what I received:


Now I really want a Cowboys vs. Sand Worms movie...


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 23, 2022)

I'm impressed of all the talent this community has!



Here is my gift! Thanks so much for the glamor! (Fun fact, I have Portal 2 but never got around to playing it.)


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Dec 23, 2022)

Finally able to load the site and get mine, I love it! A kiwi hugging a bunu, shall 100% be my Christmas avatar next year. Many thanks to my secret santa, and also a merry festives to everyone, this forums secret santa is always fun to take part in, and I love seeing how creative everyone is.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Dec 23, 2022)

… I love it. Whichever retard laid colored pencil to paper and sharted out this creation gets an automatic go-to-heaven pass. Bless you secret Santa.


----------



## Dialtone (Dec 23, 2022)

My Secret Santa wrote a beautiful story for me:


Spoiler: The Story






> *Joshua Graham Goes to Diary Queen!*
> 
> One day Joshua Graham got extremely horny, so he decided to head to the local Dairy Queen for his daily fill of extra horny Blizzard sweet treat. "Yummy wummy, welcome to Dairy Queen," welcomed the employee at the register, "would you like your usual my local kawaii Babylonian prince?" "Si senor! I would like to have my fill of the Blizzard!" The clerk dialed the order in, and suddenly, one of the managers came to the front and apologized to Joshua Graham. For some Buddha-forsaken reason, he was transgender. This saddened Joshua as he removed his shirt and punched a nearby parent in the tumtum to display his frustration. This only made the manager teared up as this news would forever break the news of time itself. "We are sorry, Joshua Graham Cracker; perfect for roasting marshmallows on the open fire, but we do not have any ice cream." This angered Joshua so much that he took a substantial fucking shit in his pants; the smell started to attract the kids over like cats to catnip. "Zoo wee mama, I have no idea what to do, oh wait, I do! Just give me your local brie cheese." The manager nodded and gave Joshua Graham a whole sack full of brie cheese for whatever reason; I completely forgot to go with it, okay, daddy-o? Joshua thanked the manager by screeching like a fucking bird; the whole crew clapped alongside him as Joshua headed to the bathroom to begin the new ice cream process. He locked the door and threw his pants to the wall, making a massive splat with a tinge of crunchiness. The crunchy part reinvigorated Joshua to say something from his game "We can't let God do all the work..." He then collapsed on the floor as he began to eat the brie cheese. The smell made him cry so much that the bandages started to lose. He choked and gagged almost everything implying that he hated doing what he was doing. He could stop doing it at any time, but he's doing it all in the name of Queen of Dairy (that's a new character in this story now fuck you.) He was nearly done but realized he was about to throw up. He rested his head on the pillow-padded walls; he thanked that whoever designed this room really cared about the patients. While resting, he managed to repress his feeling of throwing up. "Thank the name of Care Bears. I managed to repress that." He continued chewing on all the brie cheese and began gaining weight. It got to a point where it was like one of those weird fetish artworks that you would find on e621 or whatever sick fuck website that YOU go onto.
> Suddenly, someone opened the door. It was Doctor Joshua Moon. He looked at Dialtone with extreme disgust, watching him eat the pillow-padded floors. The doctor noted that the newest patient with schizophrenia should be monitored carefully the next time he's let inside the isolation room. Dialtone then shitted all over the floor, "The ice cream has been made. Hooray!" The doctor sighed and wrote to ensure he didn't defecate over the floor. When he did, he brought Dialtone to his room to sleep for the night. His assistant, M Night Shyamalan, came in after reading the report saying, "Wow, what a huge twist that was." He agreed, then the two kissed and had passionate gay sex all over Doctor Moon's desk.





I was in tears reading it...  it tears of laughter


----------



## Henry of Skalitz (Dec 23, 2022)

Nice! I love it! Thank You Secret Santa, whoever you are and all the other Kiwis!


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Dec 23, 2022)

Lol, my secret Santa was high when making this. Nice reference to my cookie art.

Thanks, Santa!


----------



## Shamefur Dispray (Dec 23, 2022)

I love it! Thank you secret Santa it's incredible you are one hell of an artist!


----------



## Probably An Autist (Dec 23, 2022)

Only just found the thread. I got two very well made origami birds. I mentioned ducks are my favourite animal and these are very cute. Also the tree makes me feel like a grinch because its very nice and I don't have any decorations. Thank you Kiwi Santa <3


----------



## Tybalt The S@ucy B0y (Dec 23, 2022)

Dialtone said:


> My Secret Santa wrote a beautiful story for me:
> I was in tears reading it...  it tears of laughter


I died at the “zoo wee mama” reference. Kids still love their Wimpy Kid


----------



## Deadwaste (Dec 23, 2022)

10/10 image very cool


----------



## Blackhole (Dec 23, 2022)

I got a short story about a honey-producing planet being overrun by Chaos. Very good,thank you Secret Santa!


Spoiler: NOT THE CHAOS BEES



My Most Esteemed Inquisitorial Colleague,

I write to you in hopes that the files I enclose will be of assistance in rooting out the evil that has of late ensconsed itself in your subsector, and that the enemies of the God-Emperor, all praise to his Holy Throne, may be at last set to flight there. May you exhort the faithful and address the renegade heretics who dwell there with bolter and chainsword.

As you know, the twin planets of Apis and Hymnoptera are respectively under the influence of the hateful Chaos Gods, respectively, of Fate and Decay. What follows will be a brief summary of their history, classified MAGENTA, followed by a history later events there, classified VERMILLION. You are reminded that this information is eyes-only and that your entourage is to be maintained on a need-to-know basis.

I.

Apis is an old imperial world, which in the era of the Emperor's Great Crusade, may all it's aims be reconquered, was found to be uniquely conducive to apiculture, or the keeping of colonies of the Terran honey bee. So fertile in fact were it's xenos plants to the nutrition of the bee that it was entirely given over to the production of honey and the maintenance of those plants, with a token garrison of the Imperial Army and such workers as were needed to till the fields and prodce the honey. It became a prosperous world, with it's single product in great demand by the wealthy in hive cities the sector over due to it's high quality.

Hymnoptera is the twin planet of Apis. Conditions there are similar, but were found not to be conducive to the survival of the Terran bee. However, the climate is exceedingly conducive to the flowering of the Imperial garland-flower, so certain other stinging insects of Terran origin were brought into cultivate them in a twin experiment with the bees on Apis.

Unfortunately, at the time of the Great Heresy, both planets were lost in massive warp storms, and their once-massive role in agricultural supply chains in the sector has long since been forgotten. Here ends the known recorded history of Apis and Hymnoptera, but for the fact that they have recently been somehow "deocculted" from the Warp, and been realised again in ordinary space. As is typical for planets which experienced significant warp perturbations, significant conflict and dangerous phenomena have emerged there since contact with the Imperium.

II.

THIS SECTION CLASSIFIED VERMILLION

It is not known publicly, nor do we think it in the best interests of Imperial morale or security to disclose publicly, that both planets were garrisonned with a small staff of Astartes of the White Scars chapter, in particular a subgroup that was of Terran origin. All contact was lost upon the planets disappearing into the warp. As was the case for some of their fellows at Alaxxes, these Terran White Scars would eventually declare for Chaos. On Apis, those that remain are 81 in number and after most recent confrontations, there are thought to be 49 on Hymnoptera.

The corruption of dread Chaos had a most dramatic and bizarre effect on the agricultural products of Apis and Hymnoptera. On Apis, the nascent hive-mind of the bees, a greater number of these insects that has ever existed, under the influence of the warp, was seized upon by the Ruinous Power of Fate. The bees waxed great in size, and began to display strange mutations. Meanwhile, Hymnoptera was abandoned by it's agricultural tenders, and an epidemic began with the insects there. The plant matter rotted, and the planet was given over to the power of the Ruinous Power of Decay. In a most outrageous dereliction of their duty, the respective Astartes garrisons of those two planets began to worship these entities and accept their perverse "gifts." As those Powers are at war with one another, so to did the Marines of those garrisons begin a centuries-long conflict.

On Apis, the Marines ride the now-giant bees as flying mounts. The bees, as well as their riders, are afflicted with bizarre and unique mutations which gives them a fearsome aspect and some have uncanny powers. The gestalt warp consciousness of Apisoid and Heretic Astartes permeates the planet, providing them with early warning of any conscious thing that approaches, which they immediately either destroy or attempt to seduce into their heresy with foul psykana and magics. The entire planet is now a hive, the bees having long since no longer required nourishment of the ordinary kind.

The hive that covers the entire surface of the planet is now able to move on it's own power through the warp, and can appear nearly at will. The Marines that dwell there do not, as a rule, attack or otherwise molest the settlements that they approach, but the gargantuan and mutant bees will descend and attempt to pollinate the flora of that planet, not with the pollen of plants but with the germ of Chaos. Several outlying worlds have fallen in this manner.

Meanwhile, the Hymnopteran Marines wallow in the decayed plant matter that still oozes over the entire surface of the planet. The insects there, too, have grown and changed, spreading pollen no longer, but disease. Hymnopteran Marines and their giant, wasp-like mounts travel through the void as well, to spread their foul contagions to the flora of Imperial worlds. Their beasts, too, are unspeakably foul, oozing with warp-tinged suppurations of decay, and the Marines resemble the usual Heretic Marines of Decay, except they have adopted a new weapon, a staff fashioned from the sting of a wasp, which they wield with grim determination when confronting their enemies.

As is to be expected by their alignments with their respective Runious Powers, the Heretic Astartes of Apis and Hymnoptera are in deadly conflict with one another. From originally each having a chapter-strength garrison, this forever war has diminished the Hymnopteran Astartes by more than half, while the Marines of Apis have lost only 19. The great hive-planet of Apis is thoght now to be returning to Hymnopteran space to finish the destruction of their enemies.

Inquisitorial staff are advised to observe and allow one enemy to destroy the other, and to follow the movements of Apis with an eye to find out their future plans and targets.

You are wished all success in your maiden mission. The Emperor Protects.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 23, 2022)

I got this

Not sure whose gay fanart this is but the artstyle feels like an alternate version of sonichu drawn by a sex offender. Though I guess that describes the original sonichu now too. I'm almost surprised there aren't any cumstains on it because it feels like that's something this dude would do. Simply uhmayzin'.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Dec 23, 2022)

This is incredible.


----------



## fargoamadeus (Dec 24, 2022)

I got a really stunning gif of a Cthulhu pepe. It's super cool, I absolutely love it. I will try to make it my pfp if the site lets me. 
File is kind of large so here it is as a google drive link: 


			https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zLuBGaIrg44Zm9CgiKG5OzhydQ76O--j/view?usp=share_link


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 24, 2022)

> Description from the Santa for the picture: "This is Windy Point Vista, near Tucson, Arizona. If you ever happen to be driving to Mt. Lemmon, this is along the way. In Tucson, the temperature was about 100 F. Here, and further up in elevation at Mt. Lemmon, the temperature was in the 70's. Absolutely gorgeous, and I would encourage a visit to the region. Merry Christmas!"





I'm not really convinced that this person hiked up to this particular location with the intention of taking this photo just for me. What I think happened is that this person likes hiking, and got wrapped up in the holidays and the site connection getting spotty, and in a procrastinating rush just looked through their hobby photo roll and decided to write up a small paragraph about somewhere they think is interesting. Because that's what I might have done.

I have a few things to say about this:
I thought it over, rechecked my submission, rechecked the original rules, rechecked the picture and image. I sat back and thought, "why would you give this to me?" I tried to look on the bright side, and imagine the thought process that would lead you to giving me this. I said I liked "(diggy diggy hole), exotic/rare Gatorade flavors," and this might've lead to an outdoorsy-vibe to the Santa. I also related an anecdote about leg cramps and running. Perhaps this Santa thought we were workout bros as a result? I can appreciate the vista, the lack of human development, but I looked it up and this is considered a "recreational drive" and it's not hiked up to. I still don't believe that this was taken FOR me, but it was shared with me, and I can also recognize the uniqueness of this as a gift(although someone else just got an outdoor photo, so I'm docking originality points there). It is a valid submission, "*Acceptable: *A photo you took."

It isn't what I necessarily wanted, or expected, but it is Acceptable. I've thought it over from a couple angles, I've introspected a little from my conflicted feelings about it, an exchange was made and we participated in a community for another few days. Ride that Kali Yuga even through the calm bits, and Happy Holidays you cryptic lazy retard


----------



## A Very Big Fish (Dec 24, 2022)

This is better than I could possibly have expected. 



			https://uploads.kiwifarms.net/data/video/4138/4138068-242e8fb445eb2affcde49fad925812ea.mp4


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 24, 2022)

https://uploads.kiwifarms.net/data/video/4135/4135572-1bba1a4ff85731e11566c95f8609c911.mp4
		

is this a_ secret message?_
I'm totally clueless. If this isn't copied from somewhere and you opened a DAW to make this, I appreciate your bold experimentation. Very tense.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 24, 2022)

fargoamadeus said:


> I got a really stunning gif of a Cthulhu pepe. It's super cool, I absolutely love it. I will try to make it my pfp if the site lets me.
> File is kind of large so here it is as a google drive link:
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zLuBGaIrg44Zm9CgiKG5OzhydQ76O--j/view?usp=share_link


I handled that one for your santa. They sent over a profile version with it which you should have received. It *ought* to just work if you upload it. If it doesn't, let me know and I can co-ordinate with them but the GIF version worked for me.



A Very Big Fish said:


> This is better than I could possibly have expected.
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.kiwifarms.net/data/video/4138/4138068-242e8fb445eb2affcde49fad925812ea.mp4


Again, that was one of the ones I handled. It made me laugh when I opened it.



Secret Messages said:


> https://uploads.kiwifarms.net/data/video/4135/4135572-1bba1a4ff85731e11566c95f8609c911.mp4
> 
> 
> is this a_ secret message?_
> I'm totally clueless. If this isn't copied from somewhere and you opened a DAW to make this, I appreciate your bold experimentation. Very tense.


So much build up... I got Monty Python vibes from that. I was expecting a Christmas Pepe or something unexpected to appear at the end.


----------



## FickleFuck (Dec 24, 2022)

Thank you so much to the Secret Santa that made this, it's awesome and you're amazing. And also a big thank you and so much love to @Overly Serious. HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!


----------



## Dolomite (Dec 24, 2022)

Here's my lovely little gift. Good job and thank you, Secret Santa. Happy holidays! 
Looking forward to making a gift again next year!


----------



## Kikemaster (Dec 24, 2022)

Holy fuck, I love this.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




This is my first participation in these Secret Santa threads and my gift had me audibly laughing more than a dozen times. I appreciate all the effort that has gone into the video and I hope my Secret Santa reads this - IF we were to meet, I'll treat you to whatever you want*.
For context to anyone else who sees this - my avatar used to be the skeleton from HoMM3 Necro castle, who is the main character here. It all follows my summary card in the main thread, but Santa has gone way further in that (or just guessed) topics I'd like.

If I have to say anything negative at all, is that this gift kind of makes me ashamed to not have put in as much work for my own gift.

Definitely looking to participate in this event the following year too!


----------



## Tour of Italy (Dec 24, 2022)

This was a commendable attempt to incorporate as many of my likes as possible. It's very sweet they did that, I like it.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 24, 2022)

Kikemaster said:


> Holy fuck, I love this.
> 
> View attachment 4144173
> 
> ...


HO-LY CRAP! Just where do you even start. So many details to unpack. Like the fact that it's the Brexit campaign bus that they arrive in! Also: "Is she White?" / "That's a good question."

I still can't process the enormity that is this gift.


----------



## Scalar wave Physicist (Dec 24, 2022)

I got this hyperrealistic image of our Dear Leader in a very festive mood. Thanky you, I really like it! Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## 7/11 Indian (Dec 24, 2022)

I made this for my Secret Santa  , I wanna share it to all


----------



## RACISM (Dec 24, 2022)

Kikemaster said:


> Holy fuck, I love this.
> 
> View attachment 4144173
> 
> ...


This...is a magnum opus.


----------



## Nein Inch Nales (Dec 24, 2022)

MAMA-MIA. IT-S-A-ME, MARIO, AND I WAS ONCE AGAIN GIVEN SHROOMS.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




My Secret Santa gift. Much appreciated.


----------



## Titty Figurine (Dec 24, 2022)

My Secret Santa skillfully incorporated myself and a bunch of my likes/dislikes into the thing I've been getting into lately. When showing it to my significantly more autistic ttg significant other, he studied it for a moment and proclaimed that it would play well against cat and fox decks. Thank you very much for the laugh and the art, Santa!


----------



## Dilligaff (Dec 24, 2022)

Let's see if I attached my gift correctly so you can all see it - I LOVE IT! Thanks so much!


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Dec 24, 2022)

I'm really happy with the tomboy drawing.


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 24, 2022)

My secret Santa had the entire library of classic Newgrounds animations to choose from for their gift. As it turns out, they picked my all-time favorite series of them all. Fantastic pick!


----------



## ( . Y . ) ԅ(´ڡ`ԅ) (Dec 24, 2022)

My Secret Santa sent me the funniest painting-esque picture of all my interests... *I LOVE IT!!!!!*

_Enjoy the Gorillaz waifu being dissected in a parody of Rembrandt's autopsy painting while being studied by Pissbear, a random character from the painting drinking coffee, Null drooling over boobs, the ever persistent troon-defeating X chromosome, Robert Stack and the ricesnot detective wearing dark fashion._



(They even added Pissbear )


----------



## disavow (Dec 24, 2022)

Cute cats celebrating Christmas with wine and cheese, and one of them is packing heat. It's perfect, I love you secret santa.


----------



## Dilf Department (Dec 24, 2022)

I got a cute video of dolphins swimming, and it's perfect because dolphins are based and rapepilled, thank you secret santa and hope you have a nice holiday! ♡





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Dec 25, 2022)

I got an aye-aye! It's brilliantly ugly AND it's adorable, I love it. Thank you!


----------



## Doppelmonger (Dec 25, 2022)

If anyone is missing their gift, please get in touch with us!


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Dec 25, 2022)

Johnny Clyde Cash said:


> I got this neat drawing!
> 
> View attachment 4140072


----------



## Based Boy (Dec 25, 2022)

Thank you, Santa, very cool!


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 25, 2022)

Not only do I love the art, but I'm still laughing at the title.

"Eggman experiences post-clarity nut"


Thank you Secret Santa!


----------



## Just Hamsters (Dec 26, 2022)

My Secret Santa was incredible and made this masterpiece. I will definitely be printing it out and hanging it for all to appreciate.  

Thanks so much Santa!


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Dec 26, 2022)

The Lizard gods are MOST pleased, and have honoured the screen of their Chromebook with this crisply realised art. A most warming wallpaper. Blessings on the creator, they will ascend.


----------



## TheCuntler (Dec 27, 2022)

Did the helpers also get a gift?


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 27, 2022)

TheCuntler said:


> Did the helpers also get a gift?


Nothing stopped helpers also being participants and some of them were. I had to give some thought to how to manage preserving anonymity whilst still letting them function as helpers and in the end it was too much complexity for a small edge case with mild consequences so they're in the master spreadsheet with everyone else. So they can look up who made their gift if they wish. But don't worry - they're not judgy.

We also had a participant who asked about it and then very kindly volunteered, nay insisted, on making a couple of extra gifts for some helpers that hadn't participated. Which was very touching!


----------



## Happy Bitch (Dec 27, 2022)

I was going to wait until Christmas to open my gift, but I couldn't log in for a bit due to DDOS.

It's a really cool and cute edit of the classic Chris days. I really loved the nostalgia of a much simpler time. Love it!




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## We Are The Witches (Dec 27, 2022)

Looks like my recipient was active recently, but they didn't post the gift...

Maybe they're waiting for something, or they didn't see the PM from the organizers, I hope they got it. Guess I'll wait some days, if nothing happens, I'll share it in this thread myself.


----------



## Flaming_Barghast (Dec 27, 2022)

I got an amazing set from mine, ty again mystery santa, I fucking adore them!


----------



## Happy Fish (Dec 27, 2022)

At first I'm like "Why did they send me a retard in a helmet jumping across rocks?" and then I recognized the rocks.

This is Vic Romano and Kenny Blankenship reminding you to GO. GET. ELIMINATED!

Fucking love it. 10/10 (ed: Is this an actual oil painting? Holy shit!)


----------



## FickleFuck (Dec 28, 2022)

I wasn't able to share again due to tard wars, but somehow through sheer naughtiness I was rewarded with this gloriousness. Thank you, other Secret Santa! I'm attempting to change it to my new avatar, but things keep acting up on me. Happy Holidays, again!



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Beautiful Gunt (Dec 28, 2022)

My secret Santa actually incorporated my “likes”, (sad that seething trannys we’re not included .) 

Thank you santa


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Dec 28, 2022)

I've been trying to make this my new pfp for the last few days but the site keeps getting ruined by a bunch of evil grinches and won't upload.

But this is an absolutely fantastic animation by my Santa. LOOK AND BEHOLD.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole 2 (Dec 29, 2022)

A combination of the things I enjoy! That it's a goofy pug really seals the deal, only certain dogs would make this funny. Dachshund would also be good, rottweiler would be lame, chihuahua are actual satan spawn so nope.

I would have posted it yesterday but I planned on modding it a bit first and make it into an avatar but I ate pizza and fell asleep... Thanks, it will be a good avatar base!

This is my first experience with secret santa and it was really fun but when I got the likes/dislikes/info for my secret santee I immediately felt really bad for whoever would make anything for me using my shit description.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 29, 2022)

We Are The Witches said:


> Looks like my recipient was active recently, but they didn't post the gift...
> 
> Maybe they're waiting for something, or they didn't see the PM from the organizers, I hope they got it. Guess I'll wait some days, if nothing happens, I'll share it in this thread myself.


Most ignoble. I've messaged them on your behalf to check they got it and encourage sharing. All the git notifications I sent out included a link to this thread.



FickleFuck said:


> I wasn't able to share again due to tard wars, but somehow through sheer naughtiness I was rewarded with this gloriousness. Thank you, other Secret Santa! I'm attempting to change it to my new avatar, but things keep acting up on me. Happy Holidays, again!View attachment 4156620View attachment 4156623


Hmmm. The mini-gif was specifically designed to be used as a profile if you wanted it. What sort of problems are you having when you try to use it?



Idaho Battle Barn said:


> I've been trying to make this my new pfp for the last few days but the site keeps getting ruined by a bunch of evil grinches and won't upload.
> 
> But this is an absolutely fantastic animation by my Santa. LOOK AND BEHOLD.
> 
> View attachment 4157520


Same question to yourself, really. Hopefully we can sort out the technical issue with using it as your avatar (assuming you want to). Also, I wondered if you'd care to share the full-size version as well. It's a pretty cool animation.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 29, 2022)

IF ANYBODY HAS NOT YET RECEIVED THEIR GIFT, PLEASE MESSAGE ME DIRECTLY. I HAVE A FEW BLANKS ON THE SPREADSHEET FOR GIFT DELIVERED BUT IT WOULD HELP IF PEOPLE COULD PRO-ACTIVELY REPORT IT BEFORE I START SENDING OFF ENQUIRIES.

IF YOU ARE STILL WAITING FOR A GIFT, LET ME KNOW. THANKS.


----------



## EndOfTheWorld (Dec 29, 2022)

Many apologies, I've procrastinated posting here because I wasn't sure how to describe my gift!  Initially I was perplexed because two of my "dislikes" were the focal point of the gift.  I can see that my Santa was clearly very talented but I couldn't quite explain why I went from initial confusion to now loving my little angry/hallucinatory banana friend.

I finally realised why I'm now so fond of him;  two things that I DO like very much are psychedelics and GIFS.  However I didn't include that information in my "likes" category though. My only conclusion is that my Secret Santa has ESP!  Thank you Santa!  



Final edit, promise!  After seeing my present and those posted ITT I feel so ashamed at what I thought was a worthy gift for my Santa.  I * REALLY* need to work on my creativity and artistic skills (in many mediums) over the next twelve months for the 2023 Kiwi Secret Santa!


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 29, 2022)

EndOfTheWorld said:


> Many apologies, I've procrastinated posting here because I wasn't sure how to describe my gift!  Initially I was perplexed because two of my "dislikes" were the focal point of the gift.  I can see that my Santa was clearly very talented but I couldn't quite explain why I went from initial confusion to now loving my little angry/hallucinatory banana friend.
> 
> I finally realised why I'm now so fond of him;  two things that I DO like very much are psychedelics and GIFS.  However I didn't include that information in my "likes" category though. My only conclusion is that my Secret Santa has ESP!  Thank you Santa!


I think they were using your Dislikes to enhance your likes of suspense and horror. Certainly I find it both of those things and I actually like bananas. Or I did until this GIF. Now I'm not so sure.


EndOfTheWorld said:


> Final edit, promise!  After seeing my present and those posted ITT I feel so ashamed at what I thought was a worthy gift for my Santa.  I * REALLY* need to work on my creativity and artistic skills (in many mediums) over the next twelve months for the 2023 Kiwi Secret Santa!


I love it when people's gifts inspire others to new heights. But don't feel ashamed. This is open to people of any level of talent. What matters is making something just for another person and having fun. Everybody should enjoy what they make, but nobody should ever be put off by thinking they have no talent. I can't draw to save my life but I figured out ways to make something in the past two years despite that. And my recipients seemed to like them.


----------



## Probably An Autist (Dec 29, 2022)

Overly Serious said:


> I love it when people's gifts inspire others to new heights. But don't feel ashamed. This is open to people of any level of talent. What matters is making something just for another person and having fun. Everybody should enjoy what they make, but nobody should ever be put off by thinking they have no talent. I can't draw to save my life but I figured out ways to make something in the past two years despite that. And my recipients seemed to like them.


Part of the fun is making it anyway. I put *way *to much effort into my thing considering I don't even buy family presents lmao. Was the same last year, spent many hours on it. Luckily they've been appreciated by the recipient but I enjoy the process regardless.


----------



## SilenceIsViolence (Dec 30, 2022)

I have literally 0 drawing-based talents so I've made something else in the two times I've done it; they seemed to really like it last year, so art talent is definitely not required. I think the thought and effort go a long way in overshadowing the actual talent level displayed by the gift (in a good way!). Haven't seen mine posted, but I hope they enjoyed it, I definitely enjoyed making it at the very least! So many of these in this thread are incredible though, some really talented kiwis on this farm.


----------



## EndOfTheWorld (Dec 30, 2022)

Overly Serious said:


> I think they were using your Dislikes to enhance your likes of suspense and horror. Certainly I find it both of those things and I actually like bananas. Or I did until this GIF. Now I'm not so sure.



@Overly Serious  you're so right!  I can see that now it's been pointed out to me - the banana definitely gives menacing horror vibes.  My Santa is indeed very clever!


----------



## TrulyMan (Dec 30, 2022)

Amazing SS this year.  You all outdid yourselves.


----------



## hall&oates (Dec 30, 2022)

My secret Santa came a little late, so I’m sorry if you made it and thought I didn’t appreciate it! I absolutely love it - I couldn’t think of a more perfect, funny and well-executed gift. Whoever you are, I wish you the absolute best new years and good karma etc. 




For reference, my profile picture was of the drag queen Stacey Layne Matthews up until a week ago-ish:



And either my secret Santa has watched RPDR or they went to the effort of searching for the dress “she” is referring to. Either way, I’ve truly got the warm&fuzzies


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Dec 30, 2022)

Overly Serious said:


> Same question to yourself, really. Hopefully we can sort out the technical issue with using it as your avatar (assuming you want to). Also, I wondered if you'd care to share the full-size version as well. It's a pretty cool animation.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




I had the same issue with making a LOTR gif (which I stole from an nft site) into my pfp a few months ago. It's something about the site being very picky about the size of the gif in terms of mb and pixels, I think. I'll try reconverting the mp4 into a gif to see if it works.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Dec 31, 2022)

I got a rock:



Just kidding wrong holiday.

What I actually got was this simple yet emotional masterpiece, which harkens back to the days of Tara Gilibsie and abridged series:



Wonderful. I wish the same to the autist _autiste_ who made it


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 1, 2023)

hall&oates said:


> My secret Santa came a little late, so I’m sorry if you made it and thought I didn’t appreciate it! I absolutely love it - I couldn’t think of a more perfect, funny and well-executed gift. Whoever you are, I wish you the absolute best new years and good karma etc.
> 
> View attachment 4164984
> 
> ...


There's not enough psychiatric help in the world to undo or unsee that.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jan 1, 2023)

Thanks to my Secret Santa, who wrote a great short story.



Spoiler: The Phobos Paradox



Among seasoned interstellar tourists the mere mention of Phobos tends to elicit some rather curious reactions. Some scoff, others snort, and plenty roll their eyes. If pressed, the travelers in question will, down to a man, smirk before telling you to go out there and see for yourself. Somehow this otherwise innocuous Martian moon has become the butt of an inside joke. In order to explain this phenomenon to our readers, I took it upon myself to visit Phobos and document my findings. What I saw there answered some questions while raising quite a few others.

Before landing on the moon's craggy surface, I had my onboard AI perform a topographical analysis which revealed an abnormality at the north pole's Roche crater. Although I wanted to examine the more famous Phobos monolith first, this strange reading made the crater seem to be a likelier source of these reindeer games, so off to Roche it was. There was nothing of note at the outer rim. Clearly, the anomaly's source was further in. That or I'd been had like so many other travelers before me. Either way, I was rapidly approaching the center on my hover rover.

At first glance, the center seemed like yet another unremarkable stony surface, but on closer inspection there was a signpost next to a faintly glowing hole. The sign itself seemed to have been vandalized with all sorts of obscenities in all manners of languages at some point, rendering the original text illegible, but there was no mistaking it: this had to be the place. Still, as caution is the better part of valor, I sent a disposable probe drone into the opening to make sure nothing life-threatening lurked within. Only after being assured that there were no signs of hostile life, radiation, or any other toxic substances, did I make my way into this lunar rabbit hole.

Inside was a rather well-lit artificial cave housing a structure which looked like some amusement park attraction. This area was far more well-maintained than the sign on the surface, which I later discovered to be the work of a very expensive and nigh-indestructible series of self-repairing maintenance drones only programmed to service the underground facility itself. A banner over the structure read “WELCOME TO PHOBIA LAND!” in rather garish multi-colored text. I'd never heard of such an establishment prior to coming here, and now have reason to suspect that no one other than those privy to the mysteries of Phobos, such as they are, has either. But more on that later.

When one enters into this “Phobia Land” they are informed that they may remove their spacesuit if they'd like. A fairly impressive life-support system keeps the facility at a comfortable room temperature and fills it with breathable air. There's an artificial gravity generator and various amenities one might find in a more populated area such as restrooms and automated concession stands, all fully functional. All in all, one easily see that a great amount of care went into building this place and making sure it would be fully functional for a few hundred years minimum. Which makes its current status as the butt of an obscure inside joke among spacefarers all the more baffling. At least until one has the pleasure of experiencing Phobia Land's main attraction for themselves. As you'll see from my account of said “attraction”, that's where the pieces begin falling into place.

Beyond the initial concession area is a solid hologram turnstile leading to the meat and potatoes of Phobia Land. On entry one is prompted to confirm the number of participants in their party. I chose one which caused the turnstile to convert into a wall behind me. Presumably, more people would've been allowed through had I indicated that I was going in with a larger group. Proceeding forward, the guest is greeted by a floating automaton which gives them a small device called a “Phobia meter” with a simple number display on its face starting at 1,000,000 units labeled as “Pb”, established through later narration to be short for “Phobia bux”. The automaton doesn't explain what the device or its reading signify, so figuring the game out on one's own is presumably part of the fun.

Once this preliminary phase is taken care of, the guest is led to the first room. It appears to be styled after an orphanage. Holograms of what I assume were child actors at the time this scene was conceived frolic around the room in a hammy kind of tableau of putatively endearing multi-ethnic urchinhood. When one nears the exit to this room a new hologram, that of a portly middle-aged black woman, presumably meant to be the headmistress of this orphanage, appears before the guest. All of the actors used to record these holograms must've been rank amateurs, as her delivery in asking me for a donation was atrocious. One can tell that she was meant to come off as humble and long-suffering but it's all so forced that one gets the impression of a farce rather than a sincere human drama.

At any rate, this is where the aforementioned device and its “Phobia bux” come into play. The guest is asked if they would like to donate some of their Phobia bux to this orphanage. In my first attempt, I gave 100,000 of my initial 1,000,000 Pb to the orphanage, which was graciously accepted. The display went down to 900,000 Pb as I proceeded to the next room, where essentially the same pattern was repeated with a facsimile of a homeless shelter for adults. I again gave 100,000 Pb, which was accepted in a slightly more brusque fashion. There were eight subsequent rooms all following the same basic premise with a slight thematic variation, with the proprietor of each subsequent room acting increasingly self-righteous and entitled to the guest's Pb.

In order from first to last, the ten rooms were designed to resemble an orphanage, a homeless shelter, a school for the blind, a battered women's shelter, a detention facility of some sort, a mosque, an abortion clinic, a liberal arts university, a shelter for LGBTQ youth, and a gender reassignment clinic. Once the guest has gone through all ten rooms they are given a rating depending on how they spent their Pb. In my first attempt, where I evenly distributed my Pb among all ten rooms, my final rating was “halfway adequate ally (needs improvement)”. As an experiment, I went through these ten rooms multiple times and this appears to be the highest possible score one can get. Lower scores include appellations such as “shitlord”, “bigot”, “garbage human”, and of course, “nazi”. Interestingly, enough, if a guest spends all their Pb before reaching the final room, the holograms in the subsequent ones begin to hurl all sorts of insults and obscenities at them without even asking for help. For some reason, the reaction to someone who still has remaining Pb but chooses not to spend it is far more neutral. More curious still, is the fact that even the first room has this setting, where the children alternate between crying and swearing while the headmistress tut tuts at the guest ever so condescendingly, even though it should be impossible to normally enter with your Pb set to zero. Either cheating was anticipated, or the designer went out of their way to record and include this scene as a reflection of their values. While my curiosity was partially satisfied by discovering and examining this hidden feature of Phobos, its mere existence warranted further investigation, the results of which I'll share with you readers below.

It took quite a bit of digging through various forgotten archives to find any mention of Phobia Land. My assumption here is that the cost of the project so far outweighed its ultimate value that it was seen as an embarrassing episode by the corporate entities involved in bankrolling it which led to most information regarding the endeavor to eventually be suppressed in the interest of preserving their stock prices. The earliest mention of Phobia Land that I was able to find comes from 80 years ago, in a headline from a now-defunct Martian news blog called 'The Waxed Feminine Scrotum' which dates back to December 31st 2236 and reads “The End of White Cis Hetero Patriarchy: A New Art Exhibition on Phobos is the Nail in the Coffin of White Male Supremacy”.

I'll spare our dear readers the pleasure of reading this 23rd century journalistic opus, but the thrust of it is that a Martian transfeminist cyborg artist of color calling herself Queen Ahab conceived Phobia Land as a protest piece of sorts. What specific act of injustice it was meant to be protesting is a question I've been unable to answer. The article contains an interview with her self-proclaimed highness, but both she, the interviewer, and the target audience of this publication must have all presumably been in the know already, so the most simple and direct question of “why” never manages to come up. I suppose that'll have to remain a mystery left to the ages.

What we can glean from the article is that several major corporations, three of which still remain in operation to this day, chose to fund this rather costly objet d'art. I don't know much about the social climate of Mars in the early 23rd century, but I suppose this must have been a time period where such excessive philanthropic contributions to the arts were in vogue. Initial opinions on the art installation vary from positive to neutral, but as the years went by, even mainstream publications began mocking it as an embarrassing and overpriced vanity project whose only saving grace was being concealed by the otherwise barren surface of Phobos. With the passage of several decades, Phobia Land appears to have eventually left the public consciousness altogether, and now stands as a testament to... whatever it's supposed to stand for.

They say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, that art is subjective. Having seen Phobia Land for myself, I can't say I was particularly impressed by its alleged aesthetic merits. But perhaps you, dear reader, may find yourself with a different opinion should you choose to make the trip to Phobos and see the exhibition in person. In some ways, I find Phobia Land's current existence as a nearly mystical object of ridicule and inside joke among interstellar travelers to be more conceptually pleasing than the muddled sociopolitical notions it was intended to represent. Perhaps if future generations were to see the more contemporary follies and vanities we've inflicted upon our environment in the name of art, politically-driven or otherwise, they too would be confused, exasperated, or amused by our own pretentious aesthetic notions. I suppose only time can judge our labor's fruits.


----------



## Flaming_Barghast (Jan 1, 2023)

It seems my recipient didn't post it so imma post it anyway. 

Well, I sincerely hope they liked it


----------



## Pulpanator (Jan 2, 2023)

My favorite pokemon! I love it!  I'll use it as my seasonal pfp. Thank you secret Santa!


----------



## Crepidodera fulvicornis (Jan 6, 2023)

Got this lovely chonky creature, thank you, Secret Santa, from the vault of my heart


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Jan 7, 2023)

To my SS, I absolutely love your art style, this is actually fucking dope. I don't even think I mentioned that I love inking, that's just a bonus.


----------



## Sammy (Tuesday at 11:23 PM)

I missed out on participation this year, end of the year was rough, but I'm so glad to see this tradition continue, it is one of my favorite things of this community, warms me heart.

Keep being awesome lads.


----------



## George Lucas (Wednesday at 2:05 AM)

So I got mine on time, but then the site went to shit before I had a chance to share it. Then after the site came up I just got kinda busy ... anyway, thanks for the gift!


----------

